
How Churchill 'starved' India [old] - koolhead17
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/soutikbiswas/2010/10/how_churchill_starved_india.html
======
riteshkpr
Anyone ever heard of any apology from UK Government on this?

